# [Review] HTC One X



## W0RSCHD (3. Mai 2012)

*HTC One X Review*
Ich habe von TRND(einer Produkttestplattform) ein HTC One X zum Testen bekommen und wollte daher mal ein Review darüber schreiben. Anregungen dafür sind gerne willkommen, bzw. falls jemand noch Fragen hat kann er sie gerne stellen und ich werde versuchen diese zu beantworten.

Die technischen Daten des One X:
*Größe: *        134,36 x 69,9 x 8,9 mm
*Gewicht:*      130 g mit Akku
*Display:  *      HD 720P Touchscreen (Super-LCD2)
*Bildschirm:*   4,7“ (1280 x 720 Auflösung)
*CPU:   *          1,5 Ghz Quadcore NVIDIA Tegra3
*RAM:  *          1GB Arbeitsspeicher
*Kamera:  *     8MP Kamera mit Autofokus und LED Blitz, 1080P Videoaufnahme und 1,3MP Frontkamera
*Speicher:*     32GB, davon 2GB für Apps und ca. 26GB für den Rest
*Akku: *          1800mAh (fest verbaut)


Zu allererst fangen wir beim Lieferumfang an:
Die Verpackung sieht schon mal sehr schick aus und scheint aus Recycling Material zu sein, ähnlich wie Eierschachteln nur hochwertiger.
http://www.abload.de/img/dsc04495-4n1pms.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/dsc04496-554oe4.jpg
Mitgeliefert werden ein USB Kabel, ein Netzteil mit USB Buchse, ein Headseat, Schnellstart Anleitungen, ein Sim Auswurfstift und natürlich das HTC One X. Eine Anleitung befindet sich ebenfalls auf dem Gerät selbst als PDF Datei. Man kann sie dann später entweder mit dem Smartphone und einer PDF App anschauen oder vom PC aus.
http://www.abload.de/img/dsc04498-7ssox9.jpg


Das Gerät, der erste Eindruck:
Das One X ist relativ groß, ich war anfangs auch sehr skeptisch, denn mir schien das Smartphone anhand der Masse doch etwas zu groß für die Hosentasche und ich wollte nie so ein riesen Teil haben. Nach einiger Benutzung bin ich aber mittlerweile begeistert von der Größe und mir kommt mein altes Smartphone (ein HTC Mozart) richtig klein vor dagegen. Es passt auch gut in die Hosentasche, jedoch wenn man sehr enge oder kleine Taschen hat würde ich eher einen anderen Aufbewahrungsort empfehlen. Allerdings klappt die gewohnte Einhandbedienung wie ich sie vom Mozart her gewohnt war beim One X nicht so gut, da das Display zu Groß ist um überall mit dem Daumen hinzugelangen während man es in der selben Hand hält.
Das Gerät wirkt sehr gut verarbeitet und wirkt im ersten Moment sehr Kratzfest (Genau ausprobieren möchte ich dies aber nicht, da das Gerät ja nicht mir ist). Die Rückseite ist Matt und an den Seiten glänzt es. Das komplette Gehäuse ist aus Kunststoff, aber wirkt trotzdem sehr hochwertig.
Was gleich auffällt und mich persönlich ein wenig stört ist der Rand des Displayglases, denn dieser ist leicht gewölbt bzw. abgerundet. Ich persönlich fände es schöner wenn der Rand eben mit dem Gehäuse verlaufen würde. Aber das Glas selbst macht auch einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck. Durch den eingebauten Akku, ist die einzige Öffnung des Smartphones der Simkarten Slot. Alles andere ist komplett geschlossen, so kann auch kein Staub ins Innere des Gerätes dringen und es konnte dadurch sehr schlank gebaut werden. Für mich persönlich wäre es aber schöner wenn man den Akku wechseln könnte. So kann man sich einen Reserveakku mitnehmen oder einen schwächelnden alten Akku austauschen.
Das mitgelieferte Headset ist sehr gut verarbeitet, klanglich ok, ich persönlich bevorzuge aber eher In-Ear Kopfhörer.

Speicherplatz:
Da das One X 32GB Speicher hat braucht man sich eigentl. keine grossen Sorgen um den Platz machen. Schade ist allerdings das sich dieser nicht erweitern lässt, sollte es doch mal Platzprobleme geben. Für so einen Fall hat HTC aber auch mitgedacht und einen 25GB Dropbox Account für 2 Jahre spendiert. Diesen kann man 2 Jahre völlig kostenlos nutzen. Ich persönlich lege meine wichtigen Daten aber nicht gerne in der Cloud ab und mache lieber Backups vor Ort. Für Daten die aber weniger kritisch sind, wie z.b. Musik oder eben keine persönlichen Sachen ist das sicherlich eine Tolle Ergänzung. Natürlich kann man seine Daten auch verschlüsselt dort ablegen, aber es geht hier ja um das One X und nicht um Cloud Dienste allgemein…..
Man hat 2GB Speicher für Apps zur verfügung und 26GB bleiben dann Nutzbar für andere Sachen…
Sollten die 2GB mal nicht reichen muss man zu Apps wie App2SD greifen um die Daten auf den großen Speicher auszulagern.


Das erste Einschalten:
Als ich das Gerät zum ersten mal einschaltete, war es nach ca 40Sek. bereit zum Einrichten und es gab gleich ein Update. 2 Tage später gab es wieder ein Update, beide verliefen problemlos.
http://www.abload.de/img/dsc04499-8rrobd.jpg
Das 4,7 Zoll Grosse Display löst sehr fein auf (1280 x 720 Pixel) und es macht wirklich spass damit zu surfen, da man sehr viele Informationen darauf ablesen kann ohne scrollen zu müssen. Die Helligkeit ist ok (laut Foren soll es bei manchen Geräten zu Flackern kommen, was ich selbst aber noch nicht bemerkt habe), in der Sonne erkennt man aber so gut wie gar nichts. Dieses Problem haben aber so gut wie alle Smartphones. Durch das Glas spiegelt es doch mehr wie durch ein Kunststoff Display, aber das lässt sich mit einer matten Displayfolie bestimmt eindämmen. Das gute ist das man sich die Displayfolie eigentl. sparen kann, da das Gorilla Glas des One X sehr Kratzresistent ist. Bei einem Sturz bin ich mir nicht sicher was mehr von Vorteil wäre, ein Kunststoff Display (welches den Sturz übersteht, aber das LCD Panel trotzdem brechen könnte) oder das Gorilla Glas  (welches Springen könnte aber genau so das LCD Panel darunter). Ausprobieren möchte ich dies allerdings auch nicht ?

Der erste Eindruck bei Benutzung:
Ich habe das One X nun schon eine weile im Test und der 1800mAh Akku hält bei mir ca. 1-2 Tage, je nach Intensität der Nutzung. Ich habe es aber auch schon in ein paar Stunden leer gehabt beim Spielen usw… Der Akku ist mit dem mitgelieferten Ladegerät in paar Stunden wieder voll geladen, ich habe bei mir aber festgestellt das das One X am PC deutlich länger braucht um zu laden. Dies liegt wahrscheinlich aber an der 500mA Begrenzung des USB Ports am PC.  

Da ich vorher noch kein Android Gerät besass, sondern ein Windows Phone 7, war das Android 4.0 OS des One X für mich eine Tolle Herausforderung. Am Anfang wird vieles mit Zusatztips erklärt, ich finde aber man findet sich dort auch relativ schnell zurecht. 
Um meine Kontakte vom HTC Mozart (WP7) auf das Android Gerät zu bekommen musste ich diese zuerst von meinem Windows Live Konto exportieren und dann im Google Mail Konto importieren und mit dem One X synchronisieren. Dies war aber alles kein Problem und funktionierte einwandfrei.
Für andere Geräte ist eine Kontaktimport funktion auf dem One X installiert, mit der man dann z.b. per BlueTooth die Kontakte verschieben kann.
Die Sprachqualität des One X ist gut, ich bin da deutlich schlechteres von meinem Mozart gewöhnt.
Hier mal ein Größenvergleich vom Mozart gegen das One X:
http://www.abload.de/img/dsc04504-13ddoeg.jpg

Features des One:
Ein „Killerfeature“ des One X ist sicherlich die Digitalkamera. Die Bilder sind für ein Smartphone sehr gut, im dunkeln allerdings auch sehr verrauscht. Was mir sehr gut gefällt und ich so auch noch nicht gesehen habe ist die Funktion das man Fotos schiessen kann, während man filmt. Dies geht sehr einfach über einen extra Button während der Aufnahme. Ich frage mich wieso das bisher noch kein anderer Hersteller so übernommen hat bzw. Digitalkameras, denn so eine Funktion habe ich mir bei meiner Digicam schon des öfteren gewünscht.
BeatsAudio (Soundverbesserung):
Ich habe mir bisher einige Alben auf dem One X angehört und die Audioprofile durchprobiert. Das One X bietet eine Klangverbesserung namens „BeatsAudio“. Durch diese Verbesserung wirkt das Musikstück um einiges dynamischer. Es kommt auf den Titel an, aber mir persönlich gefallen die Stücke besser unverfälscht ohne BeatsAudio.
Die Quadcore CPU ist sehr schnell, das One X Startet innerhalb von ca. einer halben Minute und ist einsatzbereit. Die Oberfläche läuft sehr weich, es kommt sehr sehr selten zu Rucklern. (Das liegt aber eher an Android und nicht an der Leistung des OneX. In Spielen ist die Ladezeit auch im Rahmen und es ruckelt nirgends (auch nicht bei 3D Spielen). Allerdings wird das Gerät beim Spielen sehr sehr warm. Wenn man eine Weile surft wird es auch gut warm, allerdings nicht so heiss wie beim Spielen. Da die Geräte ja allerdings eine Schutzschaltung haben und bei Überhitzung ausschalten sehe ich das eher als unproblematisch, denn ausgeschaltet hat es sich bisher noch nicht von alleine.
Die Surfgeschwindigkeit im Vergleich zu meinem Mozart ist um einiges besser. Die Seiten laden sehr schnell, auch der Empfang in schlechteren Versorgungsgebieten ist beim One X besser als bei meinem Mozart. Wlan funktioniert ebenfalls Problemlos und der Emfpang ist auch einen Tick besser als beim Mozart.
Das One X hat auch einen NFC Chip verbaut (Near Field Communication), welcher in Zukunft z.B. das berührungslose Bezahlen ermöglichen soll. Dies konnte ich bisher aber leider noch nicht ausprobieren.

Betriebssystem und Apps:
Gerade für mich als „Umsteiger“ war es Interessant das neuste Android Gerät zu testen. Da Android 4.0 (Ice Cream Sandwich) installiert ist, läuft das One X also auf dem aktuellsten Stand. Die HTC Sense Oberfläche lässt sich gut bedienen und es sind schon viele  nützliche Apps vorinstalliert, so das man relativ wenig nachinstallieren muss. Der App Market ist im PlayStore dabei und sehr übersichtlich angeordnet und die Suche nach Apps ist auch einfach gestaltet. Es gibt bei Android einige Apps mehr als bei WP7, was mich natürlich als Umsteiger freut. Vorinstalliert ist ein PDF Viewer, ein Taskmanager, Dropbox App, Flash Player, Google Maps, Google Mail, Google+ Messenger, Navigation usw usf. um nur einige zu nennen.
Was mir sehr gut gefällt ist eine App Namens Car, welche vorinstalliert ist. Dabei wird ein Menü für die Bedienung im Auto aufgebaut und alle wichtigen Funtionen die man während der Fahrt braucht angezeigt.
http://www.abload.de/img/dsc04505-14lao7y.jpg


Mein bisheriges Fazit:
Ich würde das One X auf jeden Fall empfehlen, es hat aber wie jedes andre Smartphone auch seine Vor- und Nachteile, die da wären:

Vorteile:
-Gorilla Glas
-Großes Scharfes Display
-Performante Quadcore CPU
-Großer Akku
-Viel Speicherplatz (32GB)
-NFC verbaut
-8MP Kamera und deren Funktionen (Bild während Videoaufnahme usw.)


Negativ:
-Wölbung am Displayrand
-Es sammelt sich schnell Dreck am Displayrand
-Speicher nicht erweiterbar
-Akku nicht wechselbar
-Einhandbedienung schlechter

Wie man sieht sind es aber mehr Vorteile, daher gebe ich von meiner Seite aus ein klares „EMPFEHLENSWERT“!

PS: Es ist schade das das Gerät nicht mir gehört und ich es wieder unversehrt zurück senden muss, denn sonst hätte ich zum Testen eine andere Firmware wie Cyanogen Mod oder ähnlich installieren können und auch damit gewisse Tests machen können. Denn lauf diversen Berichten soll sich die Performance nochmal erhöhen, aber ich kann es so leider nicht testen… Schade…

Zum Schluss noch: Ich will hier keine Werbung für HTC oder sonst etwas machen, sondern ein reines Review für Interessierte!

Wer noch Fragen hat, nur her damit.....


----------



## ile (3. Mai 2012)

Gutes und objektiv anmutendes Review! 

Bloß: Es existiert ne Unterteilung des internen Speichers?!  Was ist das denn für ein Blödsinn, den HTC sich ausgedacht hat?!!


----------



## W0RSCHD (3. Mai 2012)

das ist bei allen doch Androiden so oder nicht?!?  Daher gibts auch so Apps wie App2SD.. doof find ich nur das bei den Angaben dier "interne" Speicher mit einbezogen wird...
Sieht halt größer aus wenn sie schreiben 32GB, wobei dann am Ende "nur" 26GB Nutzbar sind...
Es müsste dann eher 32GB reinen speicher und der interne getrennt davon, das wäre "Sinnvoller".


----------



## W0RSCHD (6. Mai 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von der One X Cam, ich habe über die letzten Tage mal ein paar Fotos gemacht. Ich habe die bilder fürs Forum hier verkleinert, aber ich denke man erkennt schon gut die Qualität der Fotos.

Hier mal mein aktueller Homescreen und ein paar Bilder vom personalisierungsmenü und von den Optionen der Kamera:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein paar Tageslichtaufnahmen und Makroaufnahmen:
Bei diesen aufnahmen besonders bei den Blumen kommt es mir vor als ob die Farben viel zu kräftig sind auf dem Foto, die Schärfe und das Rauschen sind aber gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufnahmen im eher dunkleren Raum:
Qualität für eine Handycam echt gut, leicht verrauscht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## W0RSCHD (12. Mai 2012)

Dieser Beitrag ist für *joeloveyou* von Ciao.de, dem meine Rezension aus irgendeinem mir unerklärlichen Grund nicht gefällt:

Ich warte immernoch auf den Beweis


----------



## blackout24 (12. Mai 2012)

Super Review.

Schade, dass ich einfach keine Verwendung für ein Smartphone hab mein 6 Jahre altes Handy, was ich gebraucht gekauft habe weckt mich morgens sendet und empfängt SMS und telefoniert. Vom technischen würde es mich ja schon reizen.


----------



## W0RSCHD (12. Mai 2012)

ich habe mittlerweile das Review erweitert, da ich es in mehreren Foren drin habe und es doch etwas unübersichtlich wird, daher habe ich kurzerhand einen blog erstellt:

http://webba-trnd.blogspot.com , da gibts auch ein paar mehr Bilder, Videos und Infos

Was mich nur ärgert ist, wenn man so ein Review macht oder eine Rezension schreibt und dann kommt jemand wie joeloveyou und behauptet irgend einen Käse der gar nicht stimmt, ohne Hand und Fuß....... Naja was reg ich mich überhaupt drüber auf.... ^^

Viel Spass mit dem Review, Kommentare usw. (sofern sie nicht so enden wie bei joeloveyou) gerne willkommen!


----------



## blackout24 (12. Mai 2012)

W0RSCHD schrieb:


> Was mich nur ärgert ist, wenn man so ein Review macht oder eine Rezension schreibt und dann kommt jemand wie joeloveyou und behauptet irgend einen Käse der gar nicht stimmt, ohne Hand und Fuß.......


 
Wilkommen im Internet!


----------



## W0RSCHD (12. Mai 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Wilkommen im Internet!


 
Hehe, ja das stimmt, zum Glück gibts ja ein Leben ohne Internet 

Und danke auch für dein Kommentar (im positiven jetzt natürlich)

Ich hatte auch lange kein Smartphone, hatte dann günstig ein Touch Diamond bekommen und seit dem will ich nicht mehr ohne. Das ging auch lange gut ohne Internet, aber wenn man mal dran gewöhnt ist unterwegs Emails abzufragen, zu Chatten (mit Whatsapp z.b.) oder einfach mal schnell was zu googlen bzw. im Internet zu suchen, dann will man das nicht mehr missen wollen ^^

Früher war der Trend der Handys immer kleiner zu werden, (was beim Nokia 8210 endete *g*) und aktuell geht der Trend in die andere Richtung ^^


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (15. Mai 2012)

Sehr gutes Review. Gefällt mir sehr. Nur hab ich auch was zu meckern:



W0RSCHD schrieb:


> -Wölbung am Displayrand


 
Dann hast du den Sinn dieser Wölbung nicht entdeckt. Das Feature gab es das erste mal beim HTC Sensation und ist verdammt geil. Sinn dahinter ist, dass ein Tisch oder ein Schrank ja nie frei von Schmutz, vllt sogar keinen Dreckkörnchen ist. Würde das Display und der Rand eben sein, würde das Display unter umständen genau auf dem Körnchen sitzen. Probleme: Display wird schmutzig; Display könnte beim Schieben des Telefons zerkratzen. Der Rand beugt dies vor. Da das Display so nach innen gewölbt ist, kommt der Dreck nicht mit dem Display in Berührung. Und die Idee funktioniert sogar, zumindest bei meinem Sensation.

mfg Marcel


----------



## ile (15. Mai 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gutes Review. Gefällt mir sehr. Nur hab ich auch was zu meckern:
> 
> Dann hast du den Sinn dieser Wölbung nicht entdeckt. Das Feature gab es das erste mal beim HTC Sensation und ist verdammt geil. Sinn dahinter ist, dass ein Tisch oder ein Schrank ja nie frei von Schmutz, vllt sogar keinen Dreckkörnchen ist. Würde das Display und der Rand eben sein, würde das Display unter umständen genau auf dem Körnchen sitzen. Probleme: Display wird schmutzig; Display könnte beim Schieben des Telefons zerkratzen. Der Rand beugt dies vor. Da das Display so nach innen gewölbt ist, kommt der Dreck nicht mit dem Display in Berührung. Und die Idee funktioniert sogar, zumindest bei meinem Sensation.
> 
> mfg Marcel



Wo ist beim One X bitte das Display nach INNEN gewölbt??!  

Beim Sensation ja, beim One X nein.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (15. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß es ja nicht wie genau das bei dem One X ist. Ich hatte es bisher nur mal kurz gesehen, nichtmal in der Handy gehabt. Und da er von einer Wölbung gesprochen hat, dachte ich, dass er genau das meinte.


----------



## Klarostorix (15. Mai 2012)

Klasse Review 

Mein Samsung Galaxy S Plus reicht mr trotzdem (vorerst ) noch aus.


----------



## W0RSCHD (16. Mai 2012)

Danke fürs Lob ^^

Also das Display ist nicht nach innen gewölbt sondern nur der Rand ist rundlich und geht nicht gerade über. Aber ich lege meine Handys eigentlich sowieso nie mit dem Display auf den Tisch sondern immer mit dem Rücken. Daher wäre mir wichtiger, die Kamera hinten wäre geschützt, was sie aber leider nicht ist :/


----------

